# Non-resident Tax on International Market ETFs?



## damor79 (20 October 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience with non-resident tax liable on International Funds or ETFs that are listed on the ASX?    If it is listed on the ASX is it automatically classed as Australian Sourced Income?

I work as a expat, so have been non-resident for tax purposes for several years. 

I'm looking at investment options where I can minimize the tax paid on dividend/returns. So looking at ASX listed ETFs such as Vanguard VIF and VGS or Ishares IHHY that largely invest in International Bonds/Shares. If these are classed as non-Australian Sourced Income than I may be able exempt of paying tax?

Or will I need to move to a Interactive Brokers type account where the account reside overseas?

Thanks.


----------

